# Type the Collage Above you!



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Dry atmosphere, closed off, strong boundary, observing from that small slot (top left).
Getting some "this is who I am" vibe (top middle)...4w3 fix?

Going with 5w4-4w3-1w9 sx/sp.

Guess I will grab one of my most recent collages...(created a few hours ago hehe)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@*Jakuri*
9w1 comes to mind (shocking, I'm sure), though it also strikes me as fearful (of the outside/real world?) in a way. 5w6ish perhaps? Probably with a 2w1 fix because of how light it is, but don't get strong image-vibes I think (I mean, there seems to be some sadness too, so maybe 4 is possible, and triple-withdrawn could make sense for tritype). Self-pres.

Newest collage I made (though with "old" images, as I wanted to make something out of my favorite elements of previous collages, and this is what I ended up with):


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

^ I get 6 vibes from the collage. Images with rusalka, Snow White and a girl in the bottom left corner seem to convey the theme of trust. Image with rusalka is divided into top and bottom parts, with the top part depicting deceiving image of a beautiful girl and the bottom revealing her true intentions. Snow White kinda wonders should she take an apple from that woman, should she trust her motivations, and the girl in the left bottom picture is surrounded with tablets, that show eyes and mouths fragments, which also makes me think of a desire to find something to trust - a solid ground in the choir of voices and opinions. There's also hints of 9 and 5 in pensive images depicting lanterns, stained-glass window and a spiral. Will go with sp for an instinctual variant.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

My impression is heart and gut. The darkness seeping out of the woman says 4w3 to me because she seems to take pride or feel at ease with the messier less-than-ideal aspects of herself. The bottom left has a similar theme but I get a sense of corruption and impurity, the hands forcing themselves through the cracks and ruining something that was once good or perfect. I quite like the image and it seems more along the lines of 1w9 to me, especially the black and white contrast. The image of the woman staring across the lake says 9w1 although it could easily be 1w9 as well. The remaining images are hard for me to gauge although the bottom right again says 4w3 because of the sense of hiding, trying to construct an identity by making use of one's pain and imperfections, etc. 

[HR][/HR]


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

4w5 Sx/Sp. 4w5 5w4 8w9.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Vespers said:


> Either 4w5 or 5w4 for this collage. The Nietzsche quote sounds like 4 integrating to 1. Gut fix vibes last to me, but it's either 1w9 or 9w1. The whole collage has a strong contemplative air to it. I don't see anything concerning SX, so SP/SO is my final guess.


Thanks for your analysis, and I'd say you're spot-on as I now type 4w5-1w9-5w4 sp/so. :encouragement: I may flip the last two though, and yeah, the lack of sx is so obvious in me (and my collage) lol. I like how you see the Nietzsche reference as 4's arrow to 1; I hadn't thought of it in that way, but it does represent "overcoming" to me, and I've considered 4w5 for Nietzsche too from what I know of his life. I used to type 9w1 for gut-fix, so you're right there, and I've never considered anything close to 8. I also like your collages and they have a strong Ni-vibe to them.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Bad Hombre said:


> 4w5 Sx/Sp. 4w5 5w4 8w9.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632554


3w4 so/sx; 3w4 8w9 7w8.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone know some good collage makers online? I'm on a shitty old mac so I don't really have the software to make one easily.

While I'm here, above collage looks like a 947 tritype. Positive with an undertone of melancholy, a desire to be content, surrounded by beauty and above all, at peace. Gonna say sp/sx because every picture emphasises a sense of peaceful isolation, away from others and their expectations, but the vibrant colours and mild surrealism express a want for some sx intensity - just not to the point of it being overwhelming. All the pictures suggest you want internal harmony, order and detachment from the turbulent outside world. 9w1 4w5 7w6 sp/sx roud:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Kito Does this work for you?

https://www.befunky.com/features/collage-maker/


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

lets mosey said:


> @*Kito* Does this work for you?
> 
> https://www.befunky.com/features/collage-maker/


It's a bit laggy but it works. Be back later with some fresh collage goodness for you all. :crazy:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Cupcake Angel I made the mistake of looking at your type, and now I can see 5w4, I originally probably would have seen 9. Lots of self-preservation/self-protection images, some line to 7 I think, would be my second choice. 5w4 9w1 4w3 sp/so (feels syn-flow to me and there's an airiness...)

Old one


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

'aight, it's done, first of many I hope


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

@The Night's Queen you posted while I was making my post hahaha.


Strikes me as 9w1, surprise surprise, the themes are simultaneously dreamy and earthy, they portray a contentment with the world and all its beauty, and a desire to drift away into a place full of simple yet beautiful pleasures. I'm not sure what a sx 9 looks like but I'm gonna go with that, because there's definitely a suggested desire for intensity. Also there are 2ish undertones, shown by the animals and the clear affection shown for them. A love for all that is innocent yet helpless. Let's go with 9w1 2w1 7w6 sx/so?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

(oops sorry, I thought I was simplifying the whole thing but nope
I'll just let the next person do you then and so forth)


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Kito said:


> Anyone know some good collage makers online? I'm on a shitty old mac so I don't really have the software to make one easily.
> 
> While I'm here, above collage looks like a 947 tritype. Positive with an undertone of melancholy, a desire to be content, surrounded by beauty and above all, at peace. Gonna say sp/sx because every picture emphasises a sense of peaceful isolation, away from others and their expectations, but the vibrant colours and mild surrealism express a want for some sx intensity - just not to the point of it being overwhelming. All the pictures suggest you want internal harmony, order and detachment from the turbulent outside world. 9w1 4w5 7w6 sp/sx roud:


Thanks for this analysis, I'm not sure of the typing but your description is spot on in terms of my intention. I'd thought 5w4 4w5 9w1 but time to reconsider! Thanks.



The Night's Queen said:


> @Cupcake Angel I made the mistake of looking at your type, and now I can see 5w4, I originally probably would have seen 9. Lots of self-preservation/self-protection images, some line to 7 I think, would be my second choice. 5w4 9w1 4w3 sp/so (feels syn-flow to me and there's an airiness...)


Excuse me if this is a stupid question but what is "syn-flow"? Also, if you hadn't looked at my signature, do you think your analysis of my tritype would have changed? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

As for typing .... 
@The Night's Queen 
2w3 9w1 and the last one is tough ... maybe 7w6. sx/so
I see a lot of desire to love and be loved, a sense of peace, and of freedom/escape.

@Kito
4w3 6w7 8w9 sp/sx

I notice a desire for individuality, self-expression, unconventionality, breaking the mold, power, but with a bit of melancholy.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking... 7w8-9w1-4w3, I see a playful-but-strong/grounded personality, with a touch of...not sure how to describe it, a feel of being connected with the universe, a serenity. And also, an expressiveness. And, sp/sx because there is something solitary about it to me.

I think I made this when I was 25...


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

@psyche

I would say 2w3 9w1 5w4 sx/sp

There's an understated seductiveness; it's not vulgar, forced, or overly aggressive. Quite classy actually. It also feels somewhat contemplative.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Seems positive triad, overall a very light atmosphere, 7w6 for the sense of freedom and exploration, hints of 9w1 in the stars and moon. I'd say 4w5 for heart because of the broken pottery (kintsugi? beauty in the imperfections?) and the image of the woman coming undone. Instincts primarily sp with bits of sx.

[HR][/HR]
(Be careful not to let current or past self-typings bias your impressions.)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Cupcake Angel said:


> Excuse me if this is a stupid question but what is "syn-flow"? Also, if you hadn't looked at my signature, do you think your analysis of my tritype would have changed? Thanks for your input!


Not a stupid question, miniature theory Enneagram that isn't mentioned too often, that certain stackings (sx/sp, sp/so, and so/sx) are 'syn-flow' - essentially more inclined to go with things - while the others (sp/sx, so/sp, and sx/so) are contra-flow - essentially tending to react against something. 
Towards the bottom of the page there is something about it
Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings
...I'm not really confident in assigning these though, nor instincts in general - it was just a vibe in the moment.

Anyways, I probably would have said 9 to start off with but seeing the 5 in your profile made the thought occur to me and I think I see more 5 elements than 9 - the house on the cairn, for instance, seems like a typical 5 theme of self-protection. I haven't been typing collages based on people's professed types but just seeing your type made the thought occur to me!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

lets mosey said:


> Seems positive triad, overall a very light atmosphere, 7w6 for the sense of freedom and exploration, hints of 9w1 in the stars and moon. I'd say 4w5 for heart because of the broken pottery (kintsugi? beauty in the imperfections?) and the image of the woman coming undone. Instincts primarily sp with bits of sx.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> (Be careful not to let current or past self-typings bias your impressions.)


I've been trying not to do yours too often because I'm not sure I really understand your images and feel like I'm always misinterpreting - but I want to post my newest collage so 

Themes of 6 stood out to me - the girl standing above the city looks like an image of strength, as does the bottom right, bottom left has some element of 'return to the wild' that I associate with 6 and 8, but there seems to be a superhero theme that I associate more with 6. Also a theme of fragility I think - the bat wing seems very fragile, as does the middle left - some feeling of danger with the claw (?), seems to be a dichotomy of trying to reach out (the phone, the bird) and push away (in both cases, the arm). Overall, I'd say 6w5. Then maybe 3w4 - get a feeling of anonymity and brokenness - for gut probably 8w9. sp for sure, gonna say sp/sx because it feels more contra-flow.

____________________________

Made this one last night, not sure if I'm totally pleased with it as a whole or if it seems to say anything about me, but some of the images were ones I'd been itching to use in a collage for a while.
(To be clear, this makes me extra interested in hearing an interpretation! Since the way I put together felt intuitive and something felt right while something else didn't quite 'click')

* *





(the inspiration in my mind was the line, "she feeds you tea and oranges that come all the way from China" from the song below but in the end I didn't feel like it was relevant enough to include in the collage


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Sp-dom as hell. Maybe it's the warm yellows? Backyard birds, food, etc. tends to do it for me too. I'd probably guess type 9 from this because... it's gentle and peaceful? I could see heart type romanticism, but I think some of that is just knowing your type.

-----------










I've been watching a lot of _Parks and Recreation_ and it's put me in an unstoppably good mood

I don't even drink coffee


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't want to disrupt the flow or productivity of the thread, but I did want to respond to @The Night's Queen because 6w5 seems fairly accurate for that collage. I get that my choices can be hard to read at times, so this recent collage was "simpler" in that it had explicit references to themes or media I like. The image of the man with the dove is from Blade Runner, for example, which seems very 6 to me:






"Quite an experience to live in fear, isn't it? That's what it is to be a slave. I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."

...or no?

Anyhow, thanks for the input.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Stellafera said:


> I've been watching a lot of _Parks and Recreation_ and it's put me in an unstoppably good mood
> 
> I don't even drink coffee


I think this is pretty so/sp before anything else, possibly social 6, with the focus on what seems to be a certain level of outwardly-focused self-confidence, possibly a projection for security? The food being something unusual (at least to me) and the chemicals seems like experimenting in a 7ish way, so I wouldn't be against either 6w7 or 7w6. The tritype is likely to be 6/7-3w2-9w8, I think.
----------------------
How about this one?


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@owlet

I'm getting a 9w1 vibe - a need for peace and serenity, removed yet connected to others. I also see a desire for escape from the confines of our current reality and a dreamy quality to your pictures. I would guess 9w1 4w5 5w4 sp/sx.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

5w4 stands out to me because of the "union between art and science," and the desire to explore beyond the surface of convention. Most likely 9w1 next because of the overall serene vibe to this collage, in particular the image on the bottom right. Heart fix is fuzzy for me, but it could be 4. Either wing is possible. There's a lighter quality to this collage that I associate SO/SX with.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

4w5-8w7-7BW....

4w5...general vibe of the collage is dark and emotional. 
8w7...hints of power and force. 
7BW...an unhealthy 7 with balanced wings. I see a general theme of a 7 stuck in their basic fear (deprivation and fear). 

(4)-7-8 - The Aggressive 4
4-(7)-8 - The Reactive 7
4-7-(8) - The idealistic 8

Somewhat manic. Dramatic and somewhat confrontational. Uncontrolled emotions.

eight with a four fix: the moody, loner eight. distinct outsider quality; as if on a highly personal mission. tendency to feel exempt from conventional rules and circumstances.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Immediate impression is 7w8 because of the bright colors (positivity/excitement) and landscapes (exploration/engagement) as well as 8w9 because of the bear and car (fortitude/power). Heart is hard to gauge, going with 3w4 because there are hints of darkness or a sense of isolation in the first two images. I'm fumbling with instincts.

[HR][/HR]
Trying different approaches.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@lets mosey
Social 8 comes to mind... not sure that's what social 8 "really looks like", but thought of Social because of the bonding and such, and 8 because it gives the impression of someone who has had to be strong for so long they forgot what it's like to be human, so they are drawn to things that seem innocent/vulnerable to remind them of what they've lost.

Don't have any new collages, but how about this one:


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Reminds me of a 4w5 




















*


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

6w5...Security on the balcony, home, health, stable...looking out to find more info. Gathering info.

9w1...Floating wherever the wind takes you, content and peacefully pink. Wild order of the woods, the trees they organize themselves into some kind of unconsciously perfect array. Feels right eh?

4w5...the radio dial tunes you into your own choice of sound...your own music...a reflection of your soul, your own spirit apart from the rest of the pack. But maybe you tune into NPR. Gather more info from without. Maybe about how to care for some flowers and keep them thriving. To spread your individualized aesthetic thriving in your home. Comfort in mind, body, and soul. Actualize who you are.


--------------------------


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@Maggie O 
Your pictures give me a sense of reclusiveness, solidarity, yet a greater awareness of connectedness. The pictures themselves give off a body type focus, so I leaned with one of the three for your primary type. I'd pick 9w8. 
So ... 
Body: 9w8 
Heart: 4w3 -- a sense of melancholy, individuality, and self-awareness 
Head: not sure, but I'll go with 6w5. 

Conclusion: 9w8 - 4w3 - 6w5


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Cupcake Angel bottom middle row stands out as very 7, most of the other pictures strike me as 9 with a dash of 7. The quote for me puts the collage in the context of the ego growing stronger through merging with the universe, it's a beautiful sentiment that I think any type could appreciate but if I were to put it into context I would say 9 integrating to 3 or maybe 6 integrating to 9, so I definitely get more of an attachment triad vibe altogether, and am going to say 9w8 (bc I don't see too much order or whatnot in the collage and it's a little more energetic than other 9 collages). Secondary fix definitely 7w6, for obvious reasons. Don't see much by way of heart type but I'd lean 3w4, see nothing to suggest 2 and doesn't strike me as 4ish so...
As for instincts, social first, middle right sums it up, gonna say so/sx for fun

Sorry for doing you twice in a row!

Here's a small one


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok if no one likes that one lol
If I pretended I was seeing it for the first time from someone else I'd probably say - 4w5 6w5 9w8 sp/sx OR sx 9


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Let's go with 9w1 7w6. Moon and elephant seem nineish and the exploration of world and possessiveness of it (wanting to capture each moment) seems seven themed. So/sp. A want of freedom and a sense of harmony pervades.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

5w4 4w5 9w1 or 4w5 5w4 9w1 sp/sx. There's a strong sense of isolation, depth, and serenity. 

I recycled these images from the socionics thread.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Possibly 4w5 with the sense of being aware of what's "offbeat" about the self. Would've said 5w4 with the library, but on another viewpoint, it could be interpreted as throwing yourself into what all of life has to offer. Many of the other pictures seem to support that point more. So my final guess would be 7w8. The gut fix is hazy to me, but I'd say 9w8 since it's hard to see any influences from 1 or 8.

Almost forgot about the instincts, but SX/SP at first glance.

Here's a collage centering on the theme of time. I may have strayed past that prompt though:


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

First thing that came to my mind: pretty strong Gamma vibe; pretty subdued atmosphere, with emphasis on temporal aspects. ILI, particularly Ni subtype. Makes sense considering that Ni and Fi were most notable, Ni more so.

On the Enneagram front, I get 4 and 5 vibe, with overall darker atmosphere and all that. In the context of the whole collage, I didn't feel the tranquility but detachment from the top left picture. I feel a lot of intensity, anxiety, and uncertainty, like the one on the bottom right. The ones with the clock, maybe the sense that time is running out? Lots of attachment (heh, to think I am using this word to say 5 vibe) to time -- perhaps avarice. 

Gut fix is the least clear, but due to the implied intensity and reactivity, I am leaning toward the double reactivity tritype...besides, I don't see 1-ish "orderliness" and 9-ish tranquility either. Maybe 9w8 with a strong 8 wing, but I feel that's a bit of stretch.

5w4-4w5-8w9, with 4w5-5w4-8w9 as an alternate.
Leaning toward sx/sp for instincts, with sp/sx as an alternate. so-last for sure.









This one has some personal meaning to me, so I will put those in spoiler. You can read the full version here if you so desire (scroll down till this collage appears; also warning: very long!). In any case, I hope that what went on in my mind/reasoning is sufficiently honoured by whoever is going to analyze mine.

* *





I have particular attachment to this one, since I had the greatest amount of synergy with this...I find that I could jampack a lot of my personal meaning behind this collage, so no wonder. I wrote out a more drawn-out full explanation in that above link, but to avoid the tl;dr problem I will keep things simpler.

One thing to keep in mind: little girl in each picture = me and my inner child. 

Top left: Wistfulness/longing played a lot of role here...I have felt that I was never fully embraced/accepted non-judgementally for who I am, rather than being thought as "weird" or something for being a different drummer. I think this is one of the reasons I became "cold" and distant so as to protect myself, to the point I used to believe that I would be better off without having contact with people (especially when I was in adolescent; not anymore thankfully...). That's me wishing that I had such experience. I like being different and unique and all that, but hmm at the same time..

Top middle: similar theme -- difficulty in opening myself up, experiencing things with that safety barrier called window, when dealing with people in general. Also, there is a slight sense of wistfulness and sadness (but _not_ loneliness).

Top right: "There but not there". Me not being able to be fully present. I can hang out with people (mostly keeping quiet and mentally disappearing especially in a bigger group) and get along with them fine -- but there is always some other train of thought going on in my mind....hence being present but not being present at the same time. Of course under the right circumstances I can even be outgoing and talkative as heck, but even then I don't think I am not really fully grounded/present. Only part of myself is there, if that makes sense.

Bottom left & bottom middle: "My inner world is where I am truly free". So this is my strong identification with my inner world, where I can engage in whatever fantasy world (especially when I am feeling escapist). Bottom left is pretty much me, reading/gaming/working with music on, sometimes in a loop when I am doing work. Personal freedom? Doesn't capture everything, but something like that.

Bottom right: What I wrote in the top left, with the warmth communicating between the two held hands and all that. Also the girl has the following qualities that I love: refined, *innocent*, classy, *elegant*, graceful, *pure*, beautiful, *delicate*, dainty, sensitive, yet at the same time *unpretentious*.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

*"Nocturne."

*


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

2w3 sx. Probably 6 and 9 for other fixes. 
Also wanted to mention that your collages are often very image-type but they don't go into identity like 4s do because I think I saw others typing them at 4.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

owlet said:


> New collage time!


Quoting your collage because it seems to have been dismissed.

@imaginamry Thank you for your input. That was more than I expected.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 4, 2012)

_Rose for a Heart_: Core type 6, unsure of wing/stacking. 

Though the photos depict violence toward the self, the overwhelming feeling I perceive is one of _accusation _(which Naranjo lists as a keyword for type 6), i.e., _This is your fault. You made me do this to myself. _I sense the invisible wrongdoer.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

--


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

owlet said:


> This is a very stylish collage! I think there's a tone of almost a certain holding back or defensive quality that underlies a more overt force above it - so while images like the top left, middle, and bottom right show a certain focus on what seems like a level of defiance, pursuing personal freedom etc. images such as the middle left, bottom left and top right seem to display some kind of self-restraint (if that makes sense?) or underlying almost fearful emotion - hesitation, maybe. The rose and cityscape come across as slightly hopeful to me, looking towards something in the future. Overall it vibes as quite a 6ish collage, maybe more 6w7, and sx/so (very little sign of sp focus). I think tritype-side, I'd go 6w7-8w7-4w3 sx/so.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what other people said for it too!


Thank you  I posted this in the Socionics visual typing thread long ago, and I still really like it and feel it has both a stark and an emotional quality to it simultaneously. I relate most to the image in the center -- much like the girl in the picture, I'm someone who dresses very often in red and black and I often cut a striking image, but I wanted to convey that I can also be emotionally exhausted and desperate for a reprieve, internally. It also fits the vibe of the song I was listening to when I made the collage (about how our blood can run red, and we can be very alive and yearning for connection with each other, but our dreams and hopes for that connection can be burnt out, dead, and black). Obviously it's a collage leaning on the sadder side lol.

I find it interesting that my collages have nearly always been Enneatyped with 4 and 8 fixes. I have no ounce of either of these in my tritype... (except having a 4 wing to my 3 fix, but that's basically meaningless) and I often unconsciously seek out 8s and 4-fixers when I socialize because they make the strongest impact on me and I connect with them the fastest. It's weird cause I try to befriend people of many many varieties and dispositions but I keep gravitating to the same dark and sassy edgelords again and again. I wonder if it's because I really lack the influence of those elements in my life, but then I wonder why it shows up so much in my collage picks


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

--


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll do it.



owlet said:


> New collage time!


Person is poring over papers and things, seemingly anxious or stressed out, perhaps struggling with a sense of boredom and inner scarcity. We then transition to a person peeking behind the veil or fabric of reality, finding extraordinary things in everyday objects and experiences. There's wonder and entertainment all around us. We only need to know where to look and have the strength and motivation to pursue them. There's an overall sense of abundance and intellectual curiosity and I like the contrast between the first and last image. I'd say head and gut dominate the collage, possibly something like 7w6 (restless fascination) 9w1 (dreamy childlike wonder) and heart escapes me. I don't sense too much 4ish gravity in this one. Instincts so/sp in some fashion.



Lovely Agony said:


> View attachment 638922


Seems 2w1 sp/so to me, mostly in presentation: light and soft without too much emotional force or presence. The quote, "Will you still love me in the morning?" comes across 2ish because it seems to want to create an image of a person who has done nothing to deserve the loneliness or rejection they feel.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I honestly wouldn't even expect 6s to so readily make themselves vulnerable in their collages. I also would expect "accusation" to be a part of the 6's personality, but here I was trying to display moments where I was verbally attacked and also invalidated, which made me feel forced in some ways.


You'd be surprised how readily 6s can be vulnerable and emotional. It's not exclusive to type 4. 6s also focus immensely on authenticity to their identity and emotions, because these are crucial to knowing the "objective truth" about yourself and life. Am I really like this? Do I really feel this way? Should I be experiencing this? To what extent does my pain run? All of these questions take an immense amount of vulnerability to answer.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

--


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I didn't say 4s have a monopoly over authenticity or vulnerability, but my collages are not the same as yours. You collages do not focus on self-expression of suffering for instance and isn't vulnerable in that way. "Can be vulnerable" is not really the same as "cannot be not vulnerable." Atleast using a fairly typical definition of vulnerability. I honestly think true vulnerability lies in the place you have no more defenses.


As I've said before, I think typing people by collages is fairly meaningless and while it can provide useful hints, by no means can it capture the entirety of someone's personality. That said, by no means do you have any idea how much vulnerability or focus on suffering I or other 6s can experience, regardless of what shows up in our collages, and to assume that it does _not _hold a vulnerable or expressive meaning for me is rather presumptuous, don't you think? There are plenty of ways to express oneself and people are so much more than what they convey, as well.

If you want to see which types focus on vulnerability or emotionality more than others, look at them as people, not art styles.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

--


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I can certainly be very vulnerable though I'm not sure how much of that gets across in my collages even when it is about some type of suffering. Partly because it can be hard to find images that scream that kind of thing without feeling cheesy (to me), but also because I can associate particular things with an image that might not be so obvious to anyone else, as it's personal too.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Rose for a Heart said:


> @*Night Huntress* there's no need to be defensive. I didn't say or even imply I think that about 6s. I know that people can feel invalidated if they are putting themselves out there and it's called "not vulnerable" but I didn't want to be politically correct about th fact that 4s are still the type most willing to spend their entire life - every waking moment to dive deep down into their own psyche, their pain and bring it to the surface more than other types.


This: 

_"4s are still the type most willing to spend their entire life - every waking moment to dive deep down into their own psyche, their pain and bring it to the surface more than other types."_

is not a fact. In my experience, the capacity to indulge in introspection, emotional exploration, and self-expression is spread widely across all Enneatypes, albeit to different extents. It's reasonable to say that 8s probably have more issues with vulnerability than 4s, but to assume far too much about what someone is emotionally capable of is nothing but groundless speculation, because we never know enough about an individual from just their type, and lesser still from what they choose to express about themselves via pictures on an internet forum.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Bumping this collage again:



lets mosey said:


>


And adding a new one just because:










I put it together a bit haphazardly, but the images themselves are the point, after all.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Apr 4, 2012)

Rose for a Heart said:


> First of all I'm glad you got that from it, as no one else (yet) has. But wouldn't you say that display of suffering, being vulnerable and self-expression of the pain (4) takes precedence over safety and security (6)? I honestly wouldn't even expect 6s to so readily make themselves vulnerable in their collages. I also would expect "accusation" to be a part of the 6's personality, but here I was trying to display moments where I was verbally attacked and also invalidated, which made me feel forced in some ways.


The self that is depicted in the images does not seem vulnerable to me. I get no sense of yielding, but rather a sense of power and aggression. It is as if the physically injured self is, in truth, the attacker; punishing through guilt. That is my reasoning for honing in on _accusation _as a clue pointing toward type 6. As for self-expression, I see blood as a literal, common, and expected symbol of suffering.

Of course, I typed the images only, without knowledge of you or your motivation. And, implicit in my typing are my personal biases. The association of dark and heavy = suffering = type 4 does not hold true for me. I knew that my collage would be typed as 2, based upon such reasoning, but I relate to pain backlit by pink. My mother died and the sun still shone—it was a glorious day.

What is clear to me is that your images represent deep pain. Suffering is particular and isolated to the individual, unsuited to interpretation by strangers via hodgepodge images.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely Agony said:


> The self that is depicted in the images does not seem vulnerable to me. I get no sense of yielding, but rather a sense of power and aggression. It is as if the physically injured self is, in truth, the attacker; punishing through guilt. That is my reasoning for honing in on _accusation _as a clue pointing toward type 6. As for self-expression, I see blood as a literal, common, and expected symbol of suffering.
> 
> Of course, I typed the images only, without knowledge of you or your motivation. And, implicit in my typing are my personal biases. The association of dark and heavy = suffering = type 4 does not hold true for me. I knew that my collage would be typed as 2, based upon such reasoning, but I relate to pain backlit by pink. My mother died and the sun still shone—it was a glorious day.
> 
> What is clear to me is that your images represent deep pain. Suffering is particular and isolated to the individual, unsuited to interpretation by strangers via hodgepodge images.


Logged in just to thank this post -- I love the way you write ^_^


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

@lets mosey, I am addressing your bumped collage and also return your earliest collage as my own offering to get thread moving forward once more: 


* *






Hm. This collage is somber and isolated but it has an underlying sense of sweetness to it. The sweetness comes from the shooting stars (wishes and dreams) and yellow lighting up the grey, the multiple hats stacked upon the woman's head, the flowers and butterflies, etc. None of the faces are shown and are covered with florals or simply turned around. I could interpret this as self protection, a need to cover thyself with pretty things, or a want to immerse or drown yourself in nice things. Because of the somberness of it, I think it's a desire to cover the identity and remind people those who experience darkness before are more sensitive to it and to experience more is just too raw. I put up barriers to it, but you just seem to blast them through. I hate it because my skin is already burned, any more chafing is too much. So pretty please don't enforce any more darkness on me because I've reached my threshold and the flowers remind you of my delicate state even if I wouldn't normally be delicate. (Edit: but another interpretation is that your head and mind bloom the flowers (in the dark without outside help) to form the barrier so your mind is your defense which further supports five. I rely on myself to defend myself.) 
(I am probably interpreting it through my relationships to others)

Edit: Perhaps it's also a call for someone to reach beyond your flowers (the flowers are alluring someone to reach beyond your boundaries) and be kind, but remind them to do so carefully because flowers and pretty and delicate and valuable. I am guarded by flowers, disturb them only if you are prepared to be gentle and do it correctly. Along with the wishing stars and the light emerging from the lonely night/greyness, it seems you want to emerge back into the world but are hesitant (with the legs). (I think integrating back into the world would be warm and necessary, but it's conditional that I am recognized for who I am and for my burns to be salved, not chafed). The progression from being completely covered to flowers to the head peeking out further emphasizes this in my mind. 

The leg body language, with a foot shyly and nervously rubbing the other, suggest you are thinking about stepping outside of an abstract land (the background) and back into the world (as stated earlier). The clutched, determine hand seems like a gathering of will to prepare to face others. The body is hidden suggesting the legs and empowered hand are the most important part for moving forward in life as opposed, to say, your heart stopping you. 

The hat picture is a reminder I am humorous and goofy even if I seem grim and straight laced (seen with the prim whiteness, the formal dress, old fashioned hats, subdued colors and straight hair set to one side). The gradient might mean a movement from grimness/sternness to lightness and innocence but I might be stretching it there. It's a sweet picture n.n

I haven't mentioned enneagram so far because I am thinking out loud here and I'm trying to discern the motivation. I think 1w9 for the gut with the hat lady with its story being the ones' integration into seven (and I think the comets represent that also where the ones ideal world comes true?). The comets with the light beginning to consume the darkness suggests to me that a force wants to come along and take the world by storm and light it up and etc. Sevenish I suppose? The legs somehow strike me as one ish to me as well but. 

I think the flowers and the legs suggest 5w4 because hesitance to approach the world (clutched hand going to eight?), people are suffocating with flowers as a defense against people (probably not a valid reason) and there's an assertion even if I appear this way, there is more going beneath the surface and I am hiding yet subtly revealing this info to world (again why I am doing this if I am uncertain if this connected to enneagram directly). And just a sense of self protection and isolation. 

Eh I guess withdrawing from the world to protect thyself plus need to redirect image and authenticity is 5w4? The glowing head might be the whole the brain is my god thing. 
Anyway continuing on. The rest of the pictures unaddressed are hanging structures with a lot of air. Literal threats hanging over the world, threatening to kill us? 
I change my 5w4 to 5w6 because I sense a want for security with the bridge and government? Big thing with power in the center that is hanging over everyone's heads? Centralized power (vague connections?) Bridge separation and actual bridge might represent divide in loyalties? They just remind me of isolated bits of human achievement which seems five again. 

Overall, it just seems like a collage which is reminding the audience of the complexity of their identity and reasserting some parts of it that might be lost with the stakes being harm to self if the audience gets it wrong. They rough across your boundaries and clumsily mistake your spirit for something else, chafing already burnt skin. If the audience succeeds in this, you'll reemerge from your isolation, like you wish to, and go back into the world (a sunrise and a soft wish) but still with caution in mind because you have rocks hanging over you (and reminding you that you can return back to being an island, merely watching the world from an abstract world from above) and bridges to cross. But even if you have splotches of doubt you still have splotches of hope. 
Sigh I give up. 5w6-1w9-4w5 to me? 

(I am clearly an authority which can be trusted)





lets mosey said:


> And adding a new one just because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type this one to be extra clear ^


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

orbit said:


> @*lets mosey* , I am addressing your bumped collage and also return your earliest collage as my own offering to get thread moving forward once more:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


This is so thorough and thoughtful and scarily accurate in parts. I don't know how to begin to respond except to say thank you for taking the time, elephant.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I did not say nor even imply 6s or any other type "cannot be vulnerable," nor do I think that suffering HAS to be "blood and guts" for it to be 4. Both of which would be an insult to mine or anyone else's intelligence because no one would seriously think that, which is why I withdrew earlier for intense shame of being taken the wrong way.

By vulnerability I mean self revealing/expressive about their suffering. It may not have been the right word to use but since it was in a 4 context I thought it was apparent what I was getting at. Which is precisely what this is:



> I relate to pain backlit by pink. My mother died and the sun still shone—it was a glorious day.


I have just noticed it time and time again that 4s do this in their collage. Doesn't mean it has to be poor me, or something that evoked pity, but they will express their pain and suffering as a general theme in a lot of their collages. And even though the collages is about "what images represent you," 4s often also in my experience have a sense of very obvious "identity" permeating most of their collages. 



Lovely Agony said:


> The self that is depicted in the images does not seem vulnerable to me. I get no sense of yielding, but rather a sense of power and aggression. It is as if the physically injured self is, in truth, the attacker; punishing through guilt. That is my reasoning for honing in on _accusation _as a clue pointing toward type 6. As for self-expression, I see blood as a literal, common, and expected symbol of suffering.


I just wanted to mention that no there's no "power" in my collages, power and guilt aren't even a thing I care about in my life or spend any of my time and energy on, and I only meant for the first one to be aggressive, which was aggression towards me. The others are violent yes, because there's this sense of internalized anger (which is 1-ish but idk if that comes across). Also, I was thinking that "punishing through guilt" sounds a lot like 4-ish vindictiveness, but I'm not sure if that's what you were trying to say here. As for vulnerability, yes that is how I meant it although this one is more violent than my other collages. They will feel more "yielding" than this one. If I have always been under the habit of ripping my heart out and handing it to people for every single thing I have created or even just said in a casual conversation to a friend, despite the terror that they won't see me, I would say that's very 4. That's also what I meant by self-expression (or vulnerability in this context), because I don't see that as even a _choice _for 4s. I also have a personality disorder. I get triggered easily. I have spent most of my years past in pain a lot of the time. I have hurt myself and I have tried to kill myself and been hospitalized for that. I have had things before trigger me enough on this site it took me months to get over it because of how nightmarish it was. (I'm fine right now though, I do not need help). I don't do this for any masochistic purposes, it's so that I can understand myself. I don't know how that kind of desire for understanding is anything else but 4. Most types I assume would take the sensible route and make sure they are themselves safe and healthy first before jumping into any of that. As for blood being common and literal, I just choose images that convey how I feel. If that feeling is so painful and violent in my body it cannot be portrayed without literally breaking my body (any part of it including skin), that's what is going to come across in my images. I will just end this here since I haven't done an actual explanation of this collage as I have done for other collages in the past.

after seeing @lets mosey 's post I thought to add this: I was arrogant of me to say that 4s are the only types willing to self destruct in order to understand themselves. I apologize for that. Although by understand I meant want to immerse themselves entirely in their emotional experience, no matter how overwhelming it is and a desire to channel is through them and express it as close and as authentically as possible to the original experience. I feel like that's a 4 thing.
i also don't think 4s are the only ones willing to understand themselves, so I'm sorry if it came across that way in my posts. Of course I'm open to debating this with you but you should probably PM me since I feel self conscious taking up that space on a collage typing thread.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I get triggered easily. I have spent most of my years past in pain a lot of the time. I have hurt myself and I have tried to kill myself and been hospitalized for that. I have had things before trigger me enough on this site it took me months to get over it because of how nightmarish it was. (I'm fine right now though, I do not need help). I don't do this for any masochistic purposes, it's so that I can understand myself. I don't know how that kind of desire for understanding is anything else but 4. Most types I assume would take the sensible route and make sure they are themselves safe and healthy first before jumping into any of that.


This is actually rather infuriating to me but I'm struggling to express why.


----------



## Irohana (Dec 15, 2011)

lets mosey said:


> This is actually rather infuriating to me but I'm struggling to express why.


Is it the association to 4 as a type that gets you? I may generally be considered a noob as far as Enneagram goes, especially this sort of thing, but it seems like something that happens regardless of type, maybe type affects _how_ it happens, but not the fact that it happens. 

Course, it could be the word trigger. Really disliking that word, myself. :happy:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Dracobane said:


> Is it the association to 4 as a type that gets you? I may generally be considered a noob as far as Enneagram goes, especially this sort of thing, but it seems like something that happens regardless of type, maybe type affects _how_ it happens, but not the fact that it happens.
> 
> Course, it could be the word trigger. Really disliking that word, myself. :happy:


It's the seeming belief that this kind of self-hurting is specific to type 4, that only a type 4 would destroy or be willing to destroy themselves in their desire to understand who they are. I'll give the benefit of the doubt and assume I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## Irohana (Dec 15, 2011)

lets mosey said:


> It's the seeming belief that this kind of self-hurting is specific to type 4, that only a type 4 would destroy or be willing to destroy themselves in their desire to understand who they are. I'll give the benefit of the doubt and assume I'm misunderstanding.


A lot of types are self destructive, not just 4s, I personally don't believe only 4s can be self hurting or depressive, that just doesn't fit. Though I am curious if looking at how rather than what will help in any case... who knows? :wink:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Dracobane said:


> Course, it could be the word trigger. Really disliking that word, myself. :happy:


Why? I mean, I know some complains that it's been overused by oversensitive people, but triggers are actually a thing. I think it's good to have a word for it.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

lets mosey said:


> It's the seeming belief that this kind of self-hurting is specific to type 4, that only a type 4 would destroy or be willing to destroy themselves in their desire to understand who they are. I'll give the benefit of the doubt and assume I'm misunderstanding.


you can PM me if you like because I don't want to take up anymore space on here. Also I saw some else misread what I said again, and no I don't think it's just 4s who can be self destructive or want to to understand themselves.


----------



## Irohana (Dec 15, 2011)

Distortions said:


> Why? I mean, I know some complains that it's been overused by oversensitive people, but triggers are actually a thing. I think it's good to have a word for it.


Oh yes, they're actually a thing, but people using the term in an immature way makes it seem like they're overdramatizing it. Isn't helped with the flowery descriptions of it all, which makes it seem even more like that. It's good to have a word for that sort of thing, but there's a whole mess surrounding it. roud:



Rose for a Heart said:


> you can PM me if you like because I don't want to take up anymore space on here. Also I saw some else misread what I said again, and no I don't think it's just 4s who can be self destructive or want to to understand themselves.


I'm guessing that offer doesn't extend to me? :Smilies3:


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah anyone can PM me. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone 
im open to debating the enneagram with you and what does or doesn't make a type. I just didn't want to take up space here.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

There's never a collage for me to type. 

Ah well...
__________________________________________________________________________

_*"Dark Love II"*_


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

SheWolf said:


> There's never a collage for me to type.
> 
> Ah well...


You go back a page or two.



lets mosey said:


> And adding a new one just because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

lets mosey said:


> Bumping this collage again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The butterfly image makes me think of 9 - fading away under other/external things....
Overall quite 9 and 6 - lots of reflecting the external world and fading?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I will post a collage:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

More collage:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Tad Cooper said:


> I will post a collage:


I'll say 9w8 sp.



Tad Cooper said:


> More collage:


How about 7w8 so.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Um. sx/sp. 4w5 6w5 1w9?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I think these come across as pretty 7ish, maybe more 7w6. Tritype could be 7w6-9w1-4w3 so/sp - it's a really nice collage!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

owlet said:


> I think these come across as pretty 7ish, maybe more 7w6. Tritype could be 7w6-9w1-4w3 so/sp - it's a really nice collage!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


7 is a positive outlook at that looks just too dark... your collage is very light an self effacing, I go with 9w1


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

*sneaks in* Hmm, no new collage? Guess I will post one. 








As always, my thoughts behind each picture would help with the typing, so here it is  

* *





Top left: If you guessed she looks like the girl in my current signature pic and my current profile picture, you would be correct. The small orgol music box is a tribute to the orgol music box that came with a video game's agent pack in which that character starred. What is she looking outside with the orgol music on? Only one can imagine, but pleasant peaceful breeze seems to be there surely.

Top right: I am by no means girly or anything, but that does represent well of the sensitive, innocent inner child (or inner core, I dare say) which I don't show to almost everyone in my daily life. Bunny ears are a plus too. (When I was a kid, I told my mom that I wanted to be a rabbit when I grow up, lol. Rabbits are cute, so this is no surprise.) It's something I hope to keep in touch with even by myself, though reality kinda makes me harden. I don't this is the either-or thing anyway; one can keep both. Another thing with this is...my being more accepting of the fact that I tend to get hurt more easily than I let on. I usually suppress showing them to the point I got used to this -- most others won't see this though I keep them and feel hurt inside. This collage exercise has helped me come to terms with this part of myself. Therapeutic effect in that sense, I suppose.

Bottom right: the true beauty of this pic lies on the girl's eyes. I will let the eyes and that innocent-looking snowman communicate.

Bottom left corner: reflection, alone time. Who doesn't enjoy this?

Just right above that picture: I magnified the picture to only represent that part. I don't think I need to add much for this one. But the word I thought of when I put that up was..."empathy".

Bottom, second from the left: hmm I don't think I need to explain this one much.

Bottom, third/centre: I put the centre picture because of the character in the pic and the hourglass. I was having too much fun with demonstrative Ni lol. I put a picture symbolizing a time element to express the thoughts expressed in other pictures surrounding that pics hold _in_dependent of time.



-------


Thanatesque said:


> I always love the images you use and the accompanying explanations. Your analyses are very insightful, honest, and poignant.
> 
> 9w1: This is a reoccurring trend I see, which is not surprising as this is your core. It bleeds into everything you project. Here harmony creates order that facilitates dreamlike possibilities, freedom, immersion, and noninterference from external world. Very ethereal vibe.
> 
> ...


I meant to reply, but as always, the absent-minded me forgot to do so...until I ran into this again.
Thank you for such a detailed response to mine! I am glad that my thoughts were reflected well in the analysis, and that I got a thoughtful response for my rather verbose explanation. And indeed, my tritype is the seeker tritype (946).
Personal freedom, protecting the remnants of innocence, and uh, my habit of withdrawing for that (especially when under stress). A lot of what you said is surprisingly accurate of who I am as well -- especially withdrawing for personal meaning and ambivalence (though ambivalence is acquired).

The synflow comment was interesting -- but having read the synflow/contraflow thread, this has more preserving vibe, which would correspond to synflow. Indeed, I am sp/so (I consider sx-last a consistent pattern that shows up in my sets. Compare mine, for instance, with those uploaded by @lets mosey. Usually, the Ni/Se vs Ne/Si contrasts between ours are more commented on in the (socionics) visual typing thread, but I think the non-sx-last vs sx-last contrast is as conspicuous. Come to think of it, the synflow vs contraflow contrast might be viable. #Ne).


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

bump, hoping to get this thread going


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Jakuri I said (quite a while back) that I'd take a stroll through Pixiv and try to make eye-candy. I collected a lot of images but struggled to put them together in any meaningful way, so these are just a handful for now because I can't continue putting it off:










Source: I, II, III











Source: I, II, III, IV, V

I intend to reply to your post, and in the meantime I ask anyone wanting to post in the thread to first address Jakuri.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Bare minimum, the links should work (I'm a technological mess :laughing











https://ibb.co/iytf3v















https://ibb.co/bVOf3v


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

@o0india0o this post should help to make your images bigger:

http://personalitycafe.com/support-...on-about-uploading-pictures.html#post34357586

I upload my pics on an image hosting website like Imgur. When uploading pics on here, hit the picture icon, add in the url, and deselect "Retrieve remote file and reference locally."


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks @Reina *!*

I ***think*** I got it sorted out. Your help was very much appreciated*!* :smile-new:


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

@o0india0o I wrote here how you can make the image(s) you uploaded here larger. But this might sacrifice the resolution of your collage to a great degree. Also, imgur gives you the BBCode for sharing, so all you have to do is copy-paste that code.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't know if you're saying it's still not working, but I read your linked post, and I will try what you suggested*!* (Just in case)

P.S. Am I suppose to delete the attachments after adding the tagged URL[B][I]?[/I][/B]

[img]http://personalitycafe.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=658746&d=1490571680


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great 
And no, you should not -- unless you want other people to see two broken icons or something like that :laughing:


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmm no images in the above (Sorry if I skiped anyone and if I have then let me know). But going by avi Id say 9w1 4w5 6w7


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

^ I'm not well versed at all in Enneagram to even try to type, but it's a fascinating collage.

ok, here's mine:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Cat Brainz - Yours is very vibrant and positive, making me think your tritype could be the positive triad, 7w6-2w3-9w1 maybe?

@brightflashes - Your collage seems very focused on boundaries and connections, so maybe 5w6-8w9-4w5?
---------------------------------------------------------
I tried to make a new collage!


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

9w1 sp/so - 7w6 - 4w5


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

4w5 sp/sx

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Small question (I don't know where to post it without disrupting the thread): what would make an so/sx have collages always typed at sp/sx? Just trying to get the reasoning behind the sp typing.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Immolate

5w4 sx/sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Rose for a Heart said:


> 9w1 sp/so - 7w6 - 4w5





Rose for a Heart said:


> Small question (I don't know where to post it without disrupting the thread): what would make an so/sx have collages always typed at sp/sx? Just trying to get the reasoning behind the sp typing.


For me this collage looks sp because it seems concerned with personal well-being, many of your collages look very life-and-death which is a sp theme, don't see a lot of openness and...broadness like I expect from social collages, I'd guess that's why. Usually singular subjects, too.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

The Night's Queen said:


> For me this collage looks sp because it seems concerned with personal well-being, many of your collages look very life-and-death which is a sp theme, don't see a lot of openness and...broadness like I expect from social collages, I'd guess that's why. Usually singular subjects, too.


Why do SP users use a single body to portray themselves (often...am I wrong?). It seems to me SP involves body awareness, and I don't have that. I mean aside from the fact that it exists...like in my collages the body is simply there to express the fact I am here, it's like, not so much an awareness of it as basically just *using it to portray my identity* which I do through the colors, expressions, etc. In that it's removed from immediate awareness that SP seems to have and they often use to tap into that sense of security, comfort etc. I imagine that the body _weighs _something in the SP user's mind. It really doesn't to me...like not at all. It's not concerned with personal well being, *my body is a vessel for pain to bud, bloom, and blossom from*. It's about turning pain into beauty and using that as an expression of yourself. I just recently had this revelation after I sat down and stared at one of my collages for a bit. And I _felt _it for the first time. I also use the anatomy primarily to explain how I feel in my writing, my poetry, my username on here. But they are symbols of the object, instead of the actual object (being body). I don't think my collages are life and death at all, I think I have summarised what most of their main theme is in bold.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Rose for a Heart said:


> Why do SP users use a single body to portray themselves (often...am I wrong?). *It seems to me SP involves body awareness, and I don't have that. *I mean aside from the fact that it exists...like in my collages the body is simply there to express the fact I am here, it's like, not so much an awareness of it as basically just *using it to portray my identity* which I do through the colors, expressions, etc. In that it's removed from immediate awareness that SP seems to have and they often use to tap into that sense of security, comfort etc. I imagine that the body _weighs _something in the SP user's mind. It really doesn't to me...like not at all. It's not concerned with personal well being, *my body is a vessel for pain to bud, bloom, and blossom from*. It's about turning pain into beauty and using that as an expression of yourself. I just recently had this revelation after I sat down and stared at one of my collages for a bit. And I _felt _it for the first time. I also use the anatomy primarily to explain how I feel in my writing, my poetry, my username on here. But they are symbols of the object, instead of the actual object (being body). I don't think my collages are life and death at all, I think I have summarised what most of theirs' main theme is in bold.


No, it doesn't have to. You seem to be conflating the sp instinct with introverted sensation, but that's a conversation better had in a separate thread.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Rose for a Heart said:


> Why do SP users use a single body to portray themselves (often...am I wrong?).


I don't know if they do or not, probably most people do lol since we experience reality from that perspective, what I mean is that there aren't a lot of communicative images in your collages, I expect social and sx to have more of that. At least, I think that's why people are saying sp-first, I don't know what's right...yours seem to express singular, in-focus emotional states, which reads as sp (also, Fi and Si (due to the physical focus, Si HA)


> It seems to me SP involves body awareness, and I don't have that. I mean aside from the fact that it exists...like in my collages the body is simply there to express the fact I am here, it's like, not so much an awareness of it as basically just *using it to portray my identity* which I do through the colors, expressions, etc. In that it's removed from immediate awareness that SP seems to have and they often use to tap into that sense of security, comfort etc. I imagine that the body _weighs _something in the SP user's mind. It really doesn't to me...like not at all. It's not concerned with personal well being, *my body is a vessel for pain to bud, bloom, and blossom from*.


I mean, but...your pain, yeah? That's what I meant by personal well-being.
I think your tendency to use bodily harm/distortion to portray an emotional state is Si HA but I think it reads sp, the self-focus (my pain, my suffering, this is how I am hurt) does seem a little sp, as well as 4



> It's about turning pain into beauty and using that as an expression of yourself. I just recently had this revelation after I sat down and stared at one of my collages for a bit. And I _felt _it for the first time. I also use the anatomy primarily to explain how I feel in my writing, my poetry, my username on here. But they are symbols of the object, instead of the actual object (being body). I don't think my collages are life and death at all, I think I have summarised what most of theirs' main theme is in bold.


Makes sense)

Used this eye in a collage btw, it was described as 'sp-dom as hell' 










Obviously my MBTI, core type, etc are different from yours so that could be what makes the difference, I have no opinion on your instincts...but like mine I think can read 'social instinct' more easily than yours, mine are more...communicative? Like in mine there's an implication of multiple people, this one I agree is pretty sp but there's swings for two people, two people are sitting outside, tea and oranges are probably not for one person, city scenes imply more people

Or this one









Lots of characters, it was all focused on my feeling but I put it in a universe, didn't focus in (again, maybe Fi vs Fe) I think just a lot of signs of communication, the pictures are looking at each other, main girl is looking up at castle, sword is going towards wolves, lots of little ties between images, so it's less...personal? than yours, in a way

Yeah?

edit: I mean, the characters in my collage occupy space relative to each other, which seems higher social, at least not social-last. Yours don't seem to and I think that's why they come off not-social


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

@The Night's Queen SP seems about body-awareness and as a result awareness of physical needs such as comfort to keep themselves feeling safe(?) And that that's where the "life/death" is coming from, for them, which doesn't apply to me because I am not thinking about preservation...my pain is a symbol it's not about "well-being" or getting better from the pain, or the discomfort or threat to preservation caused by the pain. None of those occur to me.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Rose for a Heart said:


> @The Night's Queen SP seems about body-awareness and as a result awareness of physical needs such as comfort to keep themselves feeling safe(?) And that that's where the "life/death" is coming from, for them, which doesn't apply to me because I am not thinking about preservation...my pain is a symbol it's not about "well-being" or getting better from the pain, or the discomfort or threat to preservation caused by the pain. None of those occur to me.


The instincts confuse the heck out of me but I think sp is about more than that, I mean we're not animals, no one goes around just thinking 'will this kill me yes or no', I think the self-preservation aspect applies also to the ego, emotions, etc. But I will leave it to someone who has a grasp on the instinct, to discuss how...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

(original post did not show up for unknown reasons so I had to repost but of course the original post showed up then)


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

@Immolate I'm curious about the three but otherwise am content to leave you be.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Immolate said:


>


The lines, the black / white theme, overall this gives me a feeling of "order versus chaos." I'd type it at 1w9.
Focus seems to be on bodies / body parts, even if not necessarily human. Intact vs breaking down, life vs death. Self Preservation first.
While not as prevalent as the 1w9 impression that this collage gives me, the 4 seems to break through quite a bit as well. The Here's-What's-Wrong-With-Me, can you handle it?
Head I would place at 5, for the relative sobriety of this piece.

1w9 > 4 > 5 Sp

[HR][/HR]
:shocked:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@orbit It's to do with the impersonal and sterile nature of the collage; as I understand it, type 3 has the least "heart" of the heart types because the focus is more on outward success/validation and a distancing from one's own emotions in the process. The image concerns are less emotion-based although there exists the fear of being worthless and without inherent value. The quote about seeing humans but no humanity furthers that impression although I can imagine you may have meant it more as a judgment or observation rather than anything having to do with your own character.

@Daeva I was expecting 1w9 or 5w4 based on the overall aesthetic of the collage, although my intention was to try and convey how I experience and conceptualize type 4. I wanted to be as straightforward as possible without resorting to images with overt emotional displays (which some would say is necessary for the type, but I don't identify with such displays). I don't think the hearts and cockroaches need much explanation in that regard. 

I do consider myself sp-first but didn't choose the images for their sense of life and death, physical integrity or lack thereof, etc -- not consciously, anyway. The bust and the image below it are kintsugi pieces, so it was more the thought of there being beauty in "brokenness" and personal "defects," and the sense of building yourself up instead of fixating on the broken pieces of yourself. The bottom image is admittedly very 1w9 to me because it conveys a desire for, but an inability to reach, perfection. Having said that, you raise a valid point about bodies and sp.

The butterfly is a collection of disparate and broken wings pieced together to create a whole, and the mountains + lines are by an artist who took to creating intricate and time-consuming salt installations after his sister's death. He describes his work as trying to trace and sustain a memory, in this case quite a painful memory. I was drawn to the butterfly and the salt labyrinth because both are "complex" and ultimately very delicate and easily disturbed/ruined. They're beautiful and ritualistic responses to pain as well as an attachment to pain; in that sense I agree with your point about order and chaos, or trying to make sense of/contain the turmoil of painful emotional experience.

Anyhow, I just wanted to make some brief comments because I'd hoped for the 4 to show through, and it did. I don't have a collage to post at the moment so I'll be leaving the interpretation of your collage to someone who does and can continue the flow of the thread. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Going to bump this thread :ninja:. Recycled from the socionics forum:











If I were to characterize my moods, they would be liminal. I inhabit liminal spaces. The spaces in between. The place between the familiar and the completely unknown. The threshold between the old and the new. The limbo between the ecstatic highs and the crushing lows. This is my waiting room. Typically, liminal spaces are where transformations take place, where the shedding of old methods and lines of thought bring forth new ones. For me, it feels like a floating, amorphous space where I’m simultaneously heading towards somewhere and nowhere. Picture driving on an empty interstate road in the middle of the night: you’re moving forwards yet the destination seems far away and unreachable in the darkness and monotonous scenery.

In the _Powers of Horror: An Essay on Abjection,_ Kristeva identifies abjection as something that is situated outside of the symbolic realm (or prefigures it). When we encounter abjection we’re both repulsed by it and drawn towards it: the self is confronted and threatened by what's outside of it in terms of its typical systems of order and identity: being and non-being, identity and non-identity, human and non-human. The abject is located on the margins of two positions where the symbolic order is disrupted and meaning collapses. A somewhat related concept is the uncanny valley. The term originated from Freud’s 1919 essay, “The Uncanny,” where he defines the uncanny as something that’s both frightening and familiar. It’s the uncomfortably vague feeling that the repetition and flow of everyday life is being tampered by some outside force in a way that distorts our sense of reality. However, the uncanny is not something unknown that happens to enter our consciousness. Freud argues that the notion of “Heimlich” or "homely", relates to something that is both known and comfortable yet hidden and concealed.The home is a secret place, and the unhomely is a place that should be kept hidden but is revealed. An example of this would be a mannequin as its an object that creates a dissonance within us with the combination of its human-like visage and lifelessness.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@Reina You have set some beautiful, yet dark imagery with your descriptions and visuals. Your images evoke an awareness and entering of the unknown but a sort of confidence in the search for what lies in the dark. 

Based on these images I think the order of fixes goes in this way: Heart > Body > Head -- 4w5 8w9 6w5


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Did someone do @Daeva's?

I'm really not confident with this kind of image but I'll give it a try
First thing I notice is a lot of specific hand positions (touching the heart, touching the face, reaching out). Makes me think of choreographed Indian dances, which brings to mind 9 first (body type) and then 3 (formalism, polish). Cat and girl have very similar expressions, girl looks sx/sp to me btw and cat sp/sx, overall there's a feeling of latent power or pain. Kokoshnika girl has something of 'goddess of death' idea to me which seems...sx/sp by immediate vibe but I think distinctly counter-flow since I would immediately associate this image with harvest and life and it seems to be turning that on its head, plus that's a sp/sx theme, flow of life and death, I think 9ish too.

(side note: finally found a comfortable park bench and police officer walked past and told me to put my feet down :frustrating

Frankly there's a lot of glare on my computer screen now so I can't see everything but I also thought some innocence/not-innocence themes, so I guess 9w8 3w4 6w5 sp/sx overall

Will continue on thread when I have found a better place to sit haha


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

@Cupcake Angel, Getting an emotionally detached feeling. Also the feeling of ideas growing with the head flowering and the egg light bulb cracking with the light bulb being associated with ideas and egg cracking (with a glow) indicating the idea within the bulb is being released. 
Also there's a sense of balance with the gentleman at the top left, balancing between duals of moon and sun. He's the one who is walking on the tightrope and keeping the world in balance. 
And then in the middle left, the horizons are supposed to match each other but one is a false horizon because it is water and truly earth. The image expresses a desire to destroy a facade or explore what is beneath the surface. The theme of the world being turned upside down or corrupted or warped is explored even more in the top right and the top middle because things are abstracted and things go topsy turvy. I guess the middle middle counts too (but I really don't know what that means. It's a colorful cool picture). Also the idea that our perspective/lens forms our perception or just exploring things in a meta way is shown in the bottom middle. The way we focus on things determines what information is conveyed. 
The sense of delicacy of the world is emphasized even further (from the egg cracking, the man carefully balancing, the mirrors cracking, and the flowers) with the butterflies. They are translucent and flutter by fragile branches. 

Definitely going with a head type core. I'll say 5w4 because it has the emotionally detachment, focus on information/info processing, and this underlying sense of fragility (that I think six try to cover up more and sevens are too busy looking elsewhere to really show). 1w9 because desire for balance and noticing how the world is corrupted (the circle is supposed to be perfect but if you look within the circle you notice how warped/corrupted it is in the top left picture). 4w5 because bottom right and left gives that vibe (cop out by me). Instincts I'll say s


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

@orbit I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to write such a thoughtful analysis. You were spot on in expressing the message I intended to portray through those images (and let me add, expressed in a way that I never could). By the way if you're interested, the precise middle picture is a close-up view of bismuth and I chose it for a few reasons. 1) the vibrant colors and spiral staircase like angles are beautiful and interesting to me, 2) the formation process of bismuth is incredibly intriguing, if you're curious look into hopper crystals, and 3) it expresses my desire to view the intricacies of things from an observational standpoint and from a research basis. 

Whoever is next, please type orbit's collage.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, @orbit, first thing I notice is the umbrella, or (is it a kite in the first one), either way some sort of connection or shield between the person and the sky, in all the images the people look so much smaller than everything around them, in some cases it seems alarming but in all the cases there's something beautiful about it, so I think I see elements of 6, 7, and 9, none of them REALLY seem right for the core type though :/ There's definitely a feeling of being a solitary traveller, the togetherness in the center image is especially powerful with all the solitude around. Generally some sort of subdued feeling. I will say 6w7 9w1 3w2 sp/so. 

Here are some images I put on the 2 thread for some element subtypes, they were supposed to be for different types but I want them to be seen as one collage, as these were all images I could relate to somehow


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Let's go with 7w6 for a focus on the wondrous, interesting parts of life. It almost borders on gluttony, a need to experience everything life has to offer. But there's also appreciation in the smaller moments, like with the lemonade and the man intent on surprising the woman. I do see some aspects of 2, such as the nurturing and pride. (As I assume are shown with the tiger and lion.) Maybe 2 integrating to 4, as I detect some melancholy in "A Watery Grave." Wings are vague, but I'll go with 2w1. The gut fix is hard to pinpoint, though I'm inclined to say 9w8. There's an overall stillness and tranquility to your collages, with a fair amount of willpower. (Which I could see in "The Storm-Tossed Sea" and "The Shining in the Deep.")

For instincts I'd say SO/SX. There's definitely some passion, longing, and energy in these collages, as shown with the phoenix, flames, and volcano. But not enough to reign dominance. There's a huge emphasis on the natural world, its order, and its inhabitants, which I associate with SO. And some elements of community and "worlds out there."

I call this collage "Elements of Risk." (Yes, it's kind of dedicated to another character. _Kind of._)


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Overall Id say 3w4 first with the obvious want to be seen as great and accomplished with some w4 quirkiness and seclusion and in particular in the pic of the women. As for head fix id say 7w8 as there is a adventurous element to a lot of them in that you want to cross lines and flirt with danger suggesting w8. Gut is hard to tell but id overall say 9w1 as despite the obvious daring and adventurous vibe your pics give they do have a odd peace and tranquilly to them with a w1 elegance and refinement . 3w4 7w8 9w1 Sx/So


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm...incredibly confused lol
Which means head type, of course)

Um for real I have no idea what's going on
Going with 7w6, because it's...fun, actually the city on an airplane is a pretty 7ish image in general
Then 9 because there's some relaxation 
Then I guess 3 because there are some masks and nothing else that seems heartish
so/sp for fun

Sorry, I'm bad at this (

Just images I found int the last five minutes that fit a theme


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


>


There's an encouraging quality to this collage, and so much positivism that the atmosphere almost oozes something like spiritual exploration. The images, each one of them, suggest emotional warmth and this devotion to the living like when you need everything to be... vivid? It's like depicting the validation of the goodness in the world, which I think is generally necessitated by a two. Based on the objective orientation of the pics, it can be a wing one. And I also see how it could incline towards a four, and overall a sx/so type (passionate and individualistic, yet peaceful, like the girl in one of those pics), as your images seem to make the very pleasure of living into a 'channel of adoration' (the quote from Letters to Malcolm).


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Better quality


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

The Night's Queen said:


> Just images I found int the last five minutes that fit a theme


Beautiful sp/so.



lolalalah said:


> Better quality


First believeably soc-last collage I've seen in ages.

Mine:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

8w9 sp

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Immolate said:


> 8w9 sp
> 
> [HR][/HR]


5w6 1w9 3w4 sp
There's an isolated, sober, and metallic quality to this collage. For some reason I automatically thought of the film _Prometheus_ when I saw it: I feel like I'm on an lonesome expedition through the dark edges of the universe in the hopes of discovering the origins of humanity.

__________________________________


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok @Dead Flag Blues I...have to admit I don't understand your collage. Blood, sex, storm...well, the two nature shots have a definite vibe of burrowing intensity, about to burst through...sp/sx, sx/sp...general feeling of drowning...or being cinched...lack of breath...so-last...man in blood looks like he's really trying to get out of it and for the moment is triumphant, striving for the sky above but not reaching it...maybe there's even some 1 in that? The storm above casts all the characters below in an archetypical light, reminds me of something I'd perhaps see in a sequence at the beginning of a film about New York's underworld or something. Vibe-wise I guess gut type and knowing your type I think 9w8 fits but I don't know what I'd have said without that. Maybe triple withdrawn, 459

______________

Happy because I found some old collages
This I made with a specific type in mind but I like it on its own merits


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@The Night's Queen I agree with sp/so.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> @The Night's Queen I agree with sp/so.
> 
> [HR][/HR]


This isn't the type-only-the-instincts-of-the-collage-above-you thread :frustrating:

sp/so also


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

269 sp/so

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

@Immolate

Fiveish influences, but not Five as a core type. I'd say attachment triad core, 2 fix if not 3 core, 5 or 6 for head. Instincts likely sx last, tough to suss out if sp or soc first. Do you have other collages?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Immolate said:


> 269 sp/so
> 
> [HR][/HR]


For this one, I'm thinking 549 sp/sx - a focus on examination, but also it comes across as peering into the self almost, especially with the bottom left, and focuses on bonding and personal growth. The world as a confusing place in need of working out. Also quite an Fi collage.
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Brains I'm actually surprised you responded. 

I like to play around with different styles and presentations for curiosity's sake, although each collage does say something about me.

Here are a few more personal ones:


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

@Immolate

Overall a very withdrawn triad collage with the most obvious element being a 5w4 element with the somewhat detached and logical outlook but there is a underlying w4 effectiveness and melancholy. Id say image is next and strangely enough I see 4w3 not 4w5 as I do see some signs of wanting to be seen as accomplished and stylish with some of the more fashion and art based images and for gut fix I see ether 9w1 or 1w9 as I see a mix of peacefulness and a desire for cultured for lack of a better word gut energy. Id incline more 1w9 over 9w1 as I dont see that much relaxation but more ordering so to speak.

5w4 4w3 1w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@*Cat Brainz* - I'd type your images as 793, I think, and sp/so. There's a lot of colour and a sense of energy or movement in them, as well as them all being fairly different. There's no real order or restraint in them, although they're also quite laid-back in a way.
-----------------------------------------------









Also realised I should post this one again:


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

double post. sorry.


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

The first one looks like a 4 or a 5. Dark, lone person, non-vibrant, solid angles and edges. 5w4 because it doesn't seem emotional.

The second one looks like a 5w6. Withdrawn, no faces, subjects turning away, hidden, explode from the canvas like fear. 

Here's mine lol:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Way Farer said:


> The first one looks like a 4 or a 5. Dark, lone person, non-vibrant, solid angles and edges. 5w4 because it doesn't seem emotional.
> 
> The second one looks like a 5w6. Withdrawn, no faces, subjects turning away, hidden, explode from the canvas like fear.
> 
> Here's mine lol:


Thanks for the analysis! I think for yours there's a strong feeling of 9 (see/speak/hear no evil with the owls, very soft colours, quite grounded). Overall I'd go 962 sp/so, perhaps more 9w1.
----------------------------------------------


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@owlet Where did that collage come from. I love it.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Immolate said:


> @*owlet* Where did that collage come from. I love it.


Tumblr stuff! Here are sources:

Source 1
Source 2
Source 3
Source 4


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@owlet I'd prefer you get an unbiased opinion, but I'll give my quick impressions: 6w5 (death as unexpected guest) 5w6 (medium channeling the dead, knowledge and power over the unseen) 9w1 (moonlit night) hint of 4w5 (introspective, examining). Strong self-preservation.

[HR][/HR]
Forgot to mention the previous collage was an exercise in Vladimir Kush. 

This one is Yoshitaka Amano.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Withdraw heavy triad collage with the main foucus being an image type but in a very withdranw way so 4 so far and I dont see any w3 pomp or showhiness but more w5 withdrawn and self focus. As for gut I would say maybe 1w9 as there is very clear defetnion in terms of theme and keeping things in order so to speak but with a w9 seeking peace side as you want to keep order for peace and as for head fix its the hardest to read but overall I could see 5w6 as there is a feeling of digging deep into the mind with again that w6 orderliness to it. 

As for stacking id say overall Sx/Sp as there is deep desire for connection and a intense energy but with a Sp withdrawness and reserve holding back the very intense Sx energy and softening it.


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

@Cat Brainz

vibrant, fantastical, exploratory, trickster archetype, playful, wonder... I'd go with 7w8. I see you type yourself as 9. I can see 9 applying, but the whole thing seems more 7 than 9 to me.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok...I guess...9w1 5w6 3w2 sp/so lol

Was inspired by 'Lust for Life' song/music video, not really a personal collage, just sorta trying to put together some associations or vibes, don't think I really succeeded, missing the main atmosphere I was trying to capture


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@The Night's Queen 9w1 and 6w7 as initial impressions, life as experienced through a haze, instincts vibe so/sp despite the sx theme.

[HR][/HR]
I keep posting.

Inspired by these works. I especially like Follow Me.


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

When I look at it I feel overwhelmed, so type 5 is the first one that comes to mind. When I consider each picture and the whole of the image, it could also be a type 7w8 collage: experiences, pushing the limits, excitement, enjoying the small things. I want to say something about the recurring orbs of light but I don't know what to say about it. 

I made another!


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@Way Farer yours is extremely 8


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Tad Cooper











* *


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Amaranthine idk if it's just me but I just see the broken image symbol for your collage.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> @Amaranthine idk if it's just me but I just see the broken image symbol for your collage.



View attachment 685674

Better?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Immolate said:


> @*Tad Cooper*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The middle bottom one! o___o Penguins...nooooo! 
Typing as 5ish - seems almost like a nature documentary!!



owlet said:


> @*Way Farer* I'd say that's some 371 so/sp salad.
> 
> @*Tad Cooper* I'll go 479 so/sp for yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Why 7 in there?
Yours is almost 7ish in a lot of ways....7/5/9?

@mAAd city - Interesting! Why 9? Im curious!!


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Id say overall 7w6 with the fun and spontaneous air to it but aslo a air of security seeking and suspicion, next down is 4w3 as there is a dreamy value to it like hmmm its based on personal emotions and seems to have a personal taste to them with w3 want to be seen as valuable and somewhat "accessable". Lastly id say 9w8 as there is no overt aggression or power but the w8 comes mostly from the bottom left comer with the three stern statues as if to say if you disturb the peace you will know it. Id say overall Sp/Sx as well.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

@Cat Brainz Definitely 7w6. Your picture selection is colorful and fun to look at. Perhaps a 9w8 alongside and 4w3? The moon gives a more withdrawn/mysterious vibe. So/Sx perhaps because of 794...









The collage site I found wouldn't let me use any fancy collage designs :/


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Got skipped 
View attachment 685674


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Was hoping someone else would do you @Amaranthine but I want to post some of the new ones I made (for specific types, but ignore that, I'm now just curious how they'd be interpreted in general)

really like this one, not sure exactly what to do with it - first thing is sp/sx though
I can see an argument for 4, the quote seems 4 (and 6), maybe 4s line to 2 though with a 6w5 fix and then...not sure for gut fix, anything could work actually, I'll go with 1w2 for fun
4w3 6w5 1w2 sp/sx
@Krayfish head type obviously, has ascetic feel of 5 but busyness of 7, I'm going to say 5 pulling on line to 7, as that middle image seems really 5. Don't see too much for heart and gut but the skull and the trumpeteer make me think of 3 and then I guess 9.
5w6 3w4 9w1 so/sp


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

@The Night's Queen 

4w5 9w1 6w7

These are all my own images from my instagram so this shouldn't be too hard 

I FUCKING LOVE COLOURS


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

3w4-7w6-9w8!

View attachment 686514


View attachment 686522


Hope I'm allowed to post two 

(the second one I made to go with a theme of 'All things bright and beautiful' from @The Night's Queen 's element system, this is earth+water I think, not what I'd normally go for but I really like it!)


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

First: 945 sx/sp I suppose
Second: 279 so/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@orbit I'll go with 9w1 or 1w9 sp/so.

[HR][/HR]
Something simple:


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

459 sp/sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Freya Violet I like it!
Used the same chess image in a collage of mine once haha))
This looks 1w9 or 9w1 to me - armor always makes me think 1 haha and the chess pieces also...but the moon and water seem 9ish. Girl's expression is really interesting but I can't place it type-wise...something 1ish, 4ish, or 6ish makes sense... I think 1w9 4w5 6w5 sp/sx makes sense for the collage? sx second because I get a sense of intensity and something really raw under the surface, might just be my interpretation

_____________

I have an explanation for this one, not sure if I should explain my thought process or not, I'll give it without context because I think it's more fun to analyze with back story and see what comes through but if anyone really thinks they need it it's on the 2 confession thread))

*The Flowers of the Forest*


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

1w2 or 4w? sp/so







Love making collage:love-struck:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@CoeurGrenadine is your avatar Romy Schneider?
Really like her; one of my style icons 

Your collage strikes me as 3w2, so/sx, but I want the next person to analyze it. 

Just wanted to share my explanation of my collage:


* *





Ended up more so-ish than it might seem, the young man in the photo, I was looking at a a book of old photos and this guy was in, I was struck by him, seemed so alive and such, and I thought that if I lived then, I'd probably be in love with that guy)
Then at the end of the book there was a note about how that guy died in WWI((
So it made me think that if I lived in that age my sweetheart or the guy I loved would have died in WWI
And then I was just thinking about how many lives were taken, bright young lives, and how the world was so irrevocably changed, sometimes I just get a lot of WWI feelings, so this collage was sort-of about that? or some related thoughts

I mean, maybe not literally WWI but...something like that, like that quote a lot and...not sure really

'Flowers of the forest' is from a song about WWI, "Did they bang the pipe slowly? Did they play the pipes lowly? Did they sound the death march as they lowered you down? Did the band play the last post and chorus? Did the pipes play the Flowers of the Forest?"

Don't care what that song really is, I love those words there, sounds like something from unending days of innocence, something just flowing with life and gentleness and completely removed from war, which is what the photo of the young man makes me think of I guess

But again it's not supposed to be primarily a WWI collage, that's just the theme...intended it partly as an elegiac collage for the real lives lost (wasn't trying to disrespectful, it was just what occurred to me as I was making it, but also...obviously the quote isn't about people who died, more just about sadness of parting or longing for the Belle Epoque of our individual lives)


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

The Night's Queen said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=462698" target="_blank">CoeurGrenadine</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> is your avatar Romy Schneider?
> Really like her; one of my style icons


Yes its her. It's extracted from that (if your interested) :


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

@CoeurGrenadine - The quotes/words in your collage give me the impression of...well, someone who values intelligence, independence, standing up for themselves... but to be more specific, the quote about the nicest and most judgmental people you meet basically seems to be about not judging a book by its cover - in other words, not trusting appearances. 

I kind of see a theme about trust and "seeing through" others, a focus on not letting oneself be fooled or taken advantage of, which I associate with 6 - in this case, I'd go with 6w7, but I could be stereotyping based on the aesthetic. Another specific quote - "Keep your heels, head, and standards high" - having high standards can describe perfectionism in general, but I guess I interpreted it as another trust-related thing in this case, like having high standards for your personal relationships and only keeping those who won't end up hurting you. Not letting yourself be weak, because someone might take advantage. Aside from that, the quote about right and wrong ("It's not given to people to judge what's right or wrong [...]") makes me think 9w1 or 1w9, as it's sort of critical in a distant and impersonal manner, casting a somewhat vast judgment in an unemotional-sounding way. ("People have eternally been mistaken and will be mistaken" - sounds pretty absolute, 'nothing can possibly meet my ideals but I can't help being pissed about it anyway'.)

Well, that's what came to my mind looking at your collage, but needless to say, you may have had different reasons for your choices. 

--

Sorry if I'm putting too many in one post. I just have a lot of images saved and haven't collage'd in a while. >_>


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Overall I get a sense of deep peace and relaxation in many of them with the outworldy themes and a inner desire to be good so defo 9w1 core. I then next see some deep 4 introspection and it seems to have any zero outwards focus so 4w5 and under all that is a deep desire for secuirty and trust so 6w7 due to a tinge of adventurousness in many of them. 

Overall 9w1 4w5 6w7 So/Sx.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

7w6 sx/sp. sx/sp because so is last because lack of focus on people/community. Sx because of intensity and sp because calm. Also w6 because the pictures are more peaceable. Seven because there seems to be a gluttony for exploring and excitement with Las Vegas/rollercoasters/exploring high seas/diving under water/being a part of a high speed arcade game. At the same time there is a lot of blue and the water is calming (as mentioned earlier) so 9w1 (don't see any eight influence). Don't know about the heart fix but I'd wager 4w3 because why not. Water > self-reflecting/blurry identity and capitalism is individualistic! (here's to stretching it). If not 4, I'll go 2w3 because w3 has flashiness and 2 is positive and that seems like a positive collage. 










(OR ALTERNATIVELY)
I think I've done these collages before on another thread, but perhaps not this one, so I'll give it try anyway if the one above is not preferable:

* *


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

@orbit 

Weirdly enough I get a 9w1 4w5 6w5 sp vibe from both of these. The first one gives off more of a sp/so vibe, as the withdrawn is accompanied by a sort of innocence and lack of connection given by a sx blind. The second is more sp/sx because it is more intense and focused on duality people.

Here's mine!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

^I'd guess image type and perhaps SoSp for instincts.

(This was partly tongue-in-cheek, but...)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@treetophideaway Just a reminder that you're meant to type the collage above yours when you post too!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

^3w2, 7w6, social

[HR][/HR]


Immolate said:


> another eternity for crumbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay, owl, I'll just spam until I get my crumbs.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

4w5 5w4 1w9 sp/sx

A theme of being watched is pervasive throughout the entire college. One woman is literally drowning in eye balls. Given that there are also floating cages and a circle of bird that never ends, it also kind of imbues a sense of lightness that's deceiving. Like a sort of casualness of being watched that seems okay at first but then gradually becomes more disturbing. Going along those lines, sense of emotionless is throughout even though something is wrong, like it's all so wrong but you have to be detached. The bottom left gives a hint of inner frustration that it's all so wrong and then the broken bodies and hand wringing and fetal positions indicate a lot of inner pain that's being hidden. The top with the tree give a sense of creepiness but calmness hm. 

Basically it seems to be a collage that we're always being assessed and that creates a numb, entrapping sort of pain that takes a while to digest. Quite a heavy collage. 

I said 5w4/4w5 because of the sense of detachment/broken identity/focus on being seen. There's a sense violence around being helped with the hands, indicating there's a want to be independent. 1w9 because repressed anger and a lack of injustice. 

Mine:









or


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

orbit said:


> 4w5 5w4 1w9 sp/sx
> 
> A theme of being watched is pervasive throughout the entire college. One woman is literally drowning in eye balls. Given that there are also floating cages and a circle of bird that never ends, it also kind of imbues a sense of lightness that's deceiving. Like a sort of casualness of being watched that seems okay at first but then gradually becomes more disturbing. Going along those lines, sense of emotionless is throughout even though something is wrong, like it's all so wrong but you have to be detached. The bottom left gives a hint of inner frustration that it's all so wrong and then the broken bodies and hand wringing and fetal positions indicate a lot of inner pain that's being hidden. The top with the tree give a sense of creepiness but calmness hm.
> 
> ...


The bottom one is definetly 7, not sure on the wing. The way the body at the top is trying to escape from the wall. The hands trying to escape out the crack of the wall, the mermaid emerging from the water. Even the way the flowers appear on the 4 corners, interrupting and even distracting the theme of the other pictures, almost like an escape for the eye. The feet in the wall, keeping one's feet free, freedom to be mobile, never landing anywhere.

The first one I guessed 8, but since I don't have a collage I'll let someone else take that one.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@*orbit* to type your first collage, I'd say it comes across as 6-3-8/1 sp/so - the images seem to focus on growth, power, reactivity and self-improvement in a way, particular demonstrated in the top left, middle right and bottom right. The middle right actually reminds me of the idea that your good points grow on your back, so while you can't see them, others can, and reminds me to an extent of the issues type 1 has in seeing themselves as imperfect, but overall there's more of a focus on standing alone (top and bottom middle) and demonstrating ability which makes me lean more 6 or 8.
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

^Makes me think 4 and 9, maybe 7 for head because it feels playful, and not social-last. I say 4 because even though I don't see any "darkness" (at least at first glance) it gives a sense of being comfortable in your differences and quirks etc. With 9 accounting for feel of togetherness and such. Maybe 479 SpSo.

Lets see, still pretty happy about this one...


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

496. 4 because preoccupation with image/identity with the girl having hanging child toys and the mask of the women and general depressing feel. 69 because I generally feel like those are kind of more existentialist types and there's a notion with time and fate (red string of fate in Japan) and I guess blood/pomegranates. 

Not mine but for friend:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

164, swords and warrior motif come off 1 core to me, there's also very angelic quality to these images and bottom left looks line to 7. 6 and 4 for all the angst (4 could be the line too). Not sure about instincts, I'll go with sp/so for fun


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

That collage seems very 2/3-focused. I'd lean towards 361 for it, as there's a focus on self-improvement and competition, but also a feeling of that competition not necessarily making someone happy, like empty success, as well as a wistfulness. I think for instincts I'd go for so/sp as there's a sense of woe over isolation/separation.
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@*Greyhart* I am outing you as the person who put together the sword and dragon collage... except not really because I requested your permission to post. There is no betrayal here. Your intention was to capture how you experience core 6 sp/so:



> For 6 sp, good is loyalty both to others and from others to self. Close community, family, friendship, splendor of resources, strong leader, safe place, protection, guidance, faith. Negative is alone, no guidance, rejected thus unsafe, pretense of strength, alternatively weakness to attract external protection. Lack of resources, lack of safe spot. The desire there is to attract outside guidance and protection or repulse perceived danger by pretending to be that authority yourself.


I also liked the other 6 sp collages you made, so I'll be posting them:




























roud:

@*owlet* Ideally, you'd be getting input from someone else, but this place is kind of dead. I like the collage quite a lot, so I'll try to say a few things about it, likely a bit nonsensical and removed from your original intentions. Most obviously, the images have flowers and plants in common, so we can possibly say there's a theme of beauty, fragility, growth, decay. The image of death brings to mind the lyrics you shared in the music thread "...don't close the coffin yet, I'm alive..." There's a sense of grasping and clinging, life and beauty as fleeting states, but also death and its transformative nature are romanticized. The rose is still beautiful in its decay. It's just a matter of perspective. I see someone who's drawn to and appreciates the less vital aspects of life where others may actively distance themselves, or maybe it's a matter of seeking what's alive and beautiful out of a sense of inner drought. Er, you kill or stain everything you touch? I'm curious about what drew you to the image.

Pain is also romanticized. The woman's struggle gives birth to flowers and thorns that threaten to overwhelm her face. There's no containing what grows and festers inside. It's complementary and attractive in its own way. The other images are a bit more neutral. The middle image comes across as nurturing and merging with the surrounding space. I imagine someone slowly tending to things outside of herself and cultivating her own inner peace. Given all that growth, there isn't much vitality. It's kind of an in-between state, when the day is just starting to hit and things are stirring. Now I'm thinking maybe some of that growth is actually a matter of stillness and a lack of attention to herself, like her horns. Is she knowingly becoming one with nature here, or is she inadvertently losing touch with herself? (Grey, you like mycology and things. What say you?) I wonder if you'd like this image by the same artist. 

The top left image interests me because I see someone lying in wait to act and consume, but not in a way that is inherently malicious. It's beautiful predation as a matter of survival. The bottom right image sits as a contrast to this in its acceptance of dissolution. "Here I am drying up and falling apart and starting anew in another state~" Anyhow, these were my thoughts while looking over the images. Did you have any specific intentions in mind when you put them together? If I had to call up a tritype, I'd say something along the lines of 469 with self-preservation instinct, actually leaning a bit more 9 here with that middle image.

[HR][/HR]
I drop this here:


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

@Immolate There are a lot of collages here, and I am not sure which one I am typing, so I'll just do the "overall vibe" of all of them.

I know this is more of an enneagram thread, but all of these really strike me as xNFP, mystical and adventurous with a darkness/inward focus about them. Since you mentioned they were inspired by type 6 sp, it is unsurprising they all gave me a relatively 6w7 sp/so vibe. As for tritype, I suppose we have a mix here between 6w7 2w1 8w9 and 6w7 4w5 8w9. The first three struck me as 628, as there is an "independent warrior fights for justice of companions" sort of feeling. The last one has a really dark vibe comparatively to the others. I was going to say 649 but that seemed too passive, so maybe 648 or even 641 might suit the last one.
_______________________________________________________________________________________
I've made a bunch of collages lately because I've been bored and disfocused, but here are the most recent ones!


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Immolate said:


> @*owlet* Ideally, you'd be getting input from someone else, but this place is kind of dead. I like the collage quite a lot, so I'll try to say a few things about it, likely a bit nonsensical and removed from your original intentions. Most obviously, the images have flowers and plants in common, so we can possibly say there's a theme of beauty, fragility, growth, decay. The image of death brings to mind the lyrics you shared in the music thread "...don't close the coffin yet, I'm alive..." There's a sense of grasping and clinging, life and beauty as fleeting states, but also death and its transformative nature are romanticized. The rose is still beautiful in its decay. It's just a matter of perspective. I see someone who's drawn to and appreciates the less vital aspects of life where others may actively distance themselves, or maybe it's a matter of seeking what's alive and beautiful out of a sense of inner drought. Er, you kill or stain everything you touch? I'm curious about what drew you to the image.
> 
> Pain is also romanticized. The woman's struggle gives birth to flowers and thorns that threaten to overwhelm her face. There's no containing what grows and festers inside. It's complementary and attractive in its own way. The other images are a bit more neutral. The middle image comes across as nurturing and merging with the surrounding space. I imagine someone slowly tending to things outside of herself and cultivating her own inner peace. Given all that growth, there isn't much vitality. It's kind of an in-between state, when the day is just starting to hit and things are stirring. Now I'm thinking maybe some of that growth is actually a matter of stillness and a lack of attention to herself, like her horns. Is she knowingly becoming one with nature here, or is she inadvertently losing touch with herself? (Grey, you like mycology and things. What say you?) I wonder if you'd like this image by the same artist.
> 
> The top left image interests me because I see someone lying in wait to act and consume, but not in a way that is inherently malicious. It's beautiful predation as a matter of survival. The bottom right image sits as a contrast to this in its acceptance of dissolution. "Here I am drying up and falling apart and starting anew in another state~" Anyhow, these were my thoughts while looking over the images. Did you have any specific intentions in mind when you put them together? If I had to call up a tritype, I'd say something along the lines of 469 with self-preservation instinct, actually leaning a bit more 9 here with that middle image.


Thanks for the in-depth analysis! To answer your questions, I was drawn to the image with 'death' in more because of the contrast between the rose and the rest of the image - while the majority is bleak and grey (or dead) the rose is alive and almost too vibrant. I thought it was interesting. As for the girl with horns, I saw her more as a fairy attending a garden, maybe an enchanted one, and helping the animals and plantlife to thrive, kind of like a nature spirit or something. I do like that image by the same artist a lot, it's very peaceful! With putting the images together, it was mostly just focusing on the tone of them and how they seemed to be showing different aspects of nature and life, like the venus flytrap is more about consuming, while the girl with roses on her face is being consumed (a bit like bodies once buried), the rose is vibrant and alive despite death, the bottom right is decayed and dispersing, and then the middle is about safeguarding.

With the last collage you posted in your reply, I get a sense of age and world-weariness to an extent, like the focuses of the images have been around for a long time, there's also a feeling of being worn, but that's along with a feeling of revitalisation and developing strength and maybe a longing for what's to come.

@Krayfish with your collages, I get a sense of them being very much about 'escaping' in a sense from the harshness of the world - floating off, in a way - as well as an explosion of outward emotion, focus on observation and movement. I'd go for tritype 479, probably core 7. Someone else can hopefully add more to this analysis, as I don't have a collage so they should analyse yours!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@owlet But that rose isn't going to stay alive and vibrant for long, owl. It's going to be a part of that dead bouquet soon, owl. But yes, it does tap into the seeking aspect, and the girl as nature fairy tending to a garden and helping it to grow does say gentle stillness to me. All in all it's fairly strong in themes of self-preservation. Fairly strong. (Remember when you considered sx-first?)

In response to you and @Krayfish, the first three collages in my post are by @Greyhart, who does in fact type as Ne, specifically ENTP. She also types as 368 tritype, so the "independent warrior fights for justice" is fairly accurate to her character. She wanted me to repost her sword and dragon collage as a strong representative of 6 sp, but I think I'm past the editing limit, and I'm also working on mobile, so people will have to check the previous pages for that one. 

That last collage is in fact my own, so it makes sense that it has a different tone, although I wouldn't have thought the tone would be darker (but then it depends on how we're approaching darkness here). My intention was to show a reframing of the world to make it more endurable, with a sense of escapism, searching, longing, etc. It's interesting that 648 or 641 seems more apt than 649. I've wondered about some sort of 9 influence for myself but the feedback I tend to get is more along the lines of 1 before anything 9. Curious.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@*Krayfish* Quick input because someone wants me to post a collage for them. Initial impression is positive triad and some head influence. First collage has whale (slow-moving, indomitable, surfacing from the abyss) and flower field, 9w1 impression, with 6w7 turbulence of the mind. I don't see an explosion of emotions so much as an assault from the outside, although I think I've come across that image of the paper cranes and it was titled something along the lines of _panic attack_. The second collage is also rather positive in its presentation, life finding a way, emerging from the cracks, even the color is vibrant and vital, also focus on eyes, contemplation, "awareness." I'll say 9w1 and 6w7 sp/so.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

This college is my aesthetic! Whoever made this has good taste. I'm not that knowledgeable with enneagram so this might be off, but I know the basics... The images are very intense and there's clearly a lot of emotion, which vibes type 4. The girl in the bottom image and the skull looks like they're broken and collapsing. The picture in the centre looks like a heart, meaning to portray anger. It's also chaotic and self destructive. A few of them show anger, therefore would it make sense to guess this is a body triad? The whole collage seems to express anger towards the world and self destructive feelings. The bottom left and right ones strike me as type 8 maybe. I'm going with 486 / 4w5 8w9 6w7. variants sp/sx maybe.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mine:


* *



























































spoiler tagged because the images are not in a collage (a lot of them are inktober posts that i liked)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Wisteria Close. @Greyhart self-types 368 sp/so. This was her original version:


* *













lol

I get a 146 sp/sx impression from yours, clean and direct with some heaviness.

[HR][/HR]


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

not sure what to make of that cat picture, but theme seems to be fairly withdrawn, as well as fear-based, like you're being engulfed by a nightmare... so self-pres 5, most likely. 

wanted to come up with some interesting alternative, but there you go

how about this (don't think I've posted this here already)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Remnants said:


> *not sure what to make of that cat picture*, but theme seems to be fairly withdrawn, as well as fear-based, like you're being engulfed by a nightmare... so self-pres 5, most likely.


That's too bad. I quite like it.



> wanted to come up with some interesting alternative, but there you go


Indeed.

469 sp/sx for you because I don't care for interesting alternative either.

Edit: oops collage


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Immolate said:


> That's too bad. I quite like it.


Uh, why



> Indeed.
> 
> 469 sp/sx for you because I don't care for interesting alternative either.


I didn't say I didn't care for it, but rather that I couldn't think of something else.


----------

